# Canada aims to remain attractive location with low taxes and jobs growth



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Low taxes in Canada are set to continue after the government announced its new action plan for jobs and growth which also includes a pledge to reduce red tape. Finance Minister Jim Flaherty described the ‘Next Phase of Canada’s Action Plan’ as a low tax plan for jobs and growth, designed to keep the government [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada aims to remain attractive location with low taxes and jobs growth...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

